

Ask HN: Feedback on my first deck - adamzerner

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;h418tltlwtartmy&#x2F;deck.pdf<p>I&#x27;ve never made a deck before, and I&#x27;m not sure if this is what it&#x27;s supposed to be like. I&#x27;ve read through lots of advice (ex. from Venture Hacks), but still feel unsure.<p>The main thing is that I feel like I&#x27;m making a bunch of claims, but not supporting them with arguments and evidence. However, if I try to provide arguments&#x2F;evidence, it&#x27;ll get too wordy, and all the advice I read says to keep it really short.<p>Am I not providing enough evidence? Other thoughts?
======
tmetzner
Two quick thoughts: 1\. still fairly wordy on several slides (I know, it's
REALLY hard to whittle down more) 2\. you only hint at how you might make
money: biz model should be very clear (you do a good job explaining how you'll
spend $, but not make $)

~~~
adamzerner
Thanks for your thoughts! I'll work on improving those 2 things.

